# Captain - firefighter in trouble



## Trinity (12 Sep 2006)

Can't find a link...


Toronto Fire Captain -
Been charged with Child porn
Been charged with having and making marijuana
Been charged with fire arms offences

Will try to find link.


----------



## Black Watch (12 Sep 2006)

OMG!!!!!


----------



## Quag (12 Sep 2006)

http://toronto.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20060912/firefighter_060912/20060912?hub=TorontoHome


----------



## Trinity (12 Sep 2006)

Bugger.. i just found it now..  and you JUST beat me


----------

